# 'Enhanced pat-downs' frustrates Lubbock airport chief



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 7, 2010)

> New “enhanced pat-down” airport security procedures, in which screening officers can touch the groin area and breasts with an open palm and fingers, have drawn criticism from Lubbock’s airport director.


http://lubbockonline.com/local-news/2010-11-05/enhanced-pat-downs-raise-hackles-preston-smith-airport-chief


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2010)

> *The matter took on more urgency* after the *Christmas Day* attempt by Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab to detonate an explosive hidden in the crotch of his underpants


I'm glad they're up to date on this "urgency"! That was almost 1 year ago!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 8, 2010)

Gives the TSA agents reason to grope passengers legally without being sued for sexual harassment.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the most incredible thing I've heard all day.

Lubbock has an airport?


----------



## jis (Nov 9, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Gives the TSA agents reason to grope passengers legally without being sued for sexual harassment.


Wouldn't that be sexual assault?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 9, 2010)

jis said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Gives the TSA agents reason to grope passengers legally without being sued for sexual harassment.
> ...


Wouldn't that be hard to prove against someone who is legally allowed to grope you in the course of their job?


----------



## jis (Nov 9, 2010)

daxomni said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakwolverine said:
> ...


Ya didn't notice the smiley did you?


----------



## waterboy (Nov 9, 2010)

daxomni said:


> This is the most incredible thing I've heard all day.
> 
> Lubbock has an airport?


yes, Lubbock has an airport. We can fly just about anywhere in the country via Southwest Airlines. But no Amtrak terminal within 250 miles. Even though for some odd reason Amtrak spends money to advertise here. Even with the new TSA rules I doubt I would consider driving that far to catch a train.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 11, 2010)

I see my post was deleted again 

How is saying that this gives the TSA more reason to grope female passengers a term of service violation. It's the truth.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 11, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> I see my post was deleted again
> 
> How is saying that this gives the TSA more reason to grope female passengers a term of service violation. It's the truth.


They blew one of mine out of the water too.


----------

